# Hat noch jemand angestaubte Magic the Gathering Karten?



## United1990 (16. Oktober 2018)

Hi zusammen,

falls noch jemand angestaubte Magic the Gathering Karten im Schrank hat und diese loswerden möchte, darf er sich gerne bei mir via PM melden. Kaufe diese gerne an.

Beste Grüße


----------



## golani79 (16. Oktober 2018)

Hab ich.
Aber - leider für dich - nicht ganz so angestaubt


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Oktober 2018)

Habe ich, aber leider nicht hier sondern bei meiner Mutter. Zwei große Aktenordner voll, die sind aus den mittleren / späten 90ern, also Season 4 und Erweiterungen wie Mirage. 
Müsste eigentlich mal schauen, was sowas heute wert ist, aber ich denke für 1000 Euro würde ich sie beim nächsten Urlaub vielleicht mal raussuchen.


----------



## United1990 (17. Oktober 2018)

habt beide eine pm


----------



## golani79 (17. Oktober 2018)

Mit nicht so ganz angestaubt, meinte ich eigentlich, dass ich die noch nutze.

Sorry - suchst du denn irgendwas bestimmtes oder nur generell?

Habe meine auch immer so verwendet, ohne Schutzhülle etc - dementsprechend sehen die halt auch abgenutzt aus.
Würde ich gar niemanden mehr verkaufen.

Hast du schon bei eBay Kleinanzeigen etc geschaut?


----------



## Batze (17. Oktober 2018)

Kann ich dir besorgen, was zahlste denn?  Aber bitte nur Vorkasse.


----------



## United1990 (17. Oktober 2018)

@golani: okay 

@Batze: hast pm


----------



## Batze (17. Oktober 2018)

Lol


----------



## Rdrk710 (18. Oktober 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Lol



Verstößt du gegen irgendwas, wenn du erklärst, was so witzig war?


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Oktober 2018)

Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Verstößt du gegen irgendwas, wenn du erklärst, was so witzig war?



Naja, in meiner PM fragte er was für Karten ich habe und wieviel ich haben will, was ich allerdings oben schon geschrieben habe. Und ich glaube irgendwie nicht, dass er ernsthaft 1000e Euro ausgeben will, sonst hätte er wahrscheinlich etwas ernsthafter geschrieben.


----------



## United1990 (18. Oktober 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Naja, in meiner PM fragte er was für Karten ich habe und wieviel ich haben will, was ich allerdings oben schon geschrieben habe. Und ich glaube irgendwie nicht, dass er ernsthaft 1000e Euro ausgeben will, sonst hätte er wahrscheinlich etwas ernsthafter geschrieben.



lol kein mensch bietet 1000 Euro ins Blaue hinein ohne das du mal checkst was du hast und ein paar Bilder schickst ...


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Oktober 2018)

United1990 schrieb:


> lol kein mensch bietet 1000 Euro ins Blaue hinein ohne das du mal checkst was du hast und ein paar Bilder schickst ...



Kann ich ja aktuell nicht, wie ich oben schon schrieb.


----------



## United1990 (18. Oktober 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Kann ich ja aktuell nicht, wie ich oben schon schrieb.



ging in meiner PM auch nicht um jetzt und gleich, sondern ob es generell möglich ist.


----------

